
Zero to Startup: Prerequisites - crxnamja
http://okdork.com/2007/07/02/zero-to-startup-prerequisites/
======
inklesspen
Here's a prereq: having enough cash to live on until you can turn a profit or
convince someone to invest. That's my biggest worry right now.

